# Is my hedgehog IHR registered? ASAP!



## HedgieQuills (Apr 11, 2012)

So I got Juniper around 1 month and 3 weeks ago. The breeder has hedgehogs that are all registered, but I don't know if my baby is registered.. If the parents are registered, does it make the babies registered as well? 
Here's the breeder's site.. http://www.fraservalleyhedgehogs.com/ourhedgehogfamily.htm
I'm super confused.. Do I have to register Juniper myself? Juniper's sister , Electra (FVH Electra) seems to be registered because of the FVH at the beginning but I have no idea.. The title says, "IHR Registered" .. LOL , I'm sorry for all this rambling..

Please Answer ASAP !


----------



## zorropirate (Aug 13, 2010)

My hedgehog Daisy was registered, she came from the breeder with a certificate and her registration number on that. 

Did your hedgie come with a certificate? Have you just called your breeder to ask?


----------



## nikki (Aug 28, 2008)

You need to talk to your breeder about this. If she is registered then you should get a pedigree from the breeder. If she's not registered then you can get the info from the breeder to register her.


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

Your breeder is the one to ask, but you should have received that information at purchase. Having the initials doesn't mean they are registered, only that the breeders does have herd initials. There should also be a number but many breeders choose not to post the numbers.  

Why did you need this response ASAP? This is not an emergency situation.


----------



## GoodandPlenty (Feb 4, 2012)

Their policy page isn't exactly comprehensive, but I would contact your breeder and have them email the certificate with the lineage/pedigree of your hedgie and find out whether they have, or will get, your IHR number or if you have to do it. (If the software they are using does not export a file that can be emailed, they can certainly print the document and scan to PDF with no problem.)

Getting Sophie's IHR number was an absolute nightmare, and my breeder was 100% helpful from the start. I got the certificate when I picked her up and advance notice the the IHR would probably be very slow coming at best. The organization in general, and the person directly responsible in particular, have the bar set pretty low for communication and getting things done. I only got Sophie's number because I insisted and would not let it go, eventually having to switch from polite request to semi-public inquiry.

Jeanne Robtoy ( [email protected] ) runs the show for IHR numbers.

You might find this thread of direct interest:
http://hedgehogcentral.com/forums/viewtopic.php?f=2&t=17580


----------



## Kalandra (Aug 25, 2008)

I do not recommend contacting Jeanne at her personal email address for registry matters. Use the official email address when dealing with IHR matters, [email protected] is the address to contact. Jeanne gets a lot of email and registry matters can quickly and easily get lost among her own breeding operation, as well as her private life. If you want to deal with the registry, I highly recommend using the official address. Registrations are being done, and the backlog is being worked on.


----------



## GoodandPlenty (Feb 4, 2012)

I wasn't intending to 'out' a business / personal email (even though it is readily available with a simple search). I just took the first email that I found of hers in my correspondence. Sorry. Yes, you should use the 'official' email. (I didn't get responses from any email until bringing other people into it, though.)

I do think it best that you know that the number comes from one person only (unless there have been enormous changes with which I am unfamiliar). If you (or your breeder) don't get it from her - you don't get it at all. Kind of important to know.***

***I do stipulate that yes, it is a volunteer organization, under-funded, over-promised, dependent on volunteers, all the usual small organization issues . . . . I understand this all too well from personal experiences. Nevertheless.


----------



## connorshogs (Mar 24, 2011)

Jeanne could work one it for 6 months non stop and still not get caught up she is bush and does the best she can.


----------



## GoodandPlenty (Feb 4, 2012)

> Jeanne could work one it for 6 months non stop and still not get caught up she is bush and does the best she can.


I don't want to highjack the OP's thread, but I do want to get ahead of anything that could suggest that I'm dumping on the person or the organization in any personal way.

The above quote ought be another hint to the OP, though, that getting the number could be a huge problem. As a customer, that kind of sucks for them. It did for me. It was not a great intro to the hedgehog world.

When one person is entirely responsible for something, with sole command and control, it always (as a rule) leads to disaster. Where is the organization on this? Regardless of the reasons, the IHR number situation is a mess, and it is my understanding that nothing has changed in a long time or is likely to change anytime soon.

I'm much more concerned with another area of their Mission Statement: "To connect hedgehog owners and breeders with one another, to the enhancement of the hedgehog community."

Really? How so? I worked very hard to find a reputable breeder, far harder than the average buyer I am sure, and it was still an enormous gamble. The single most important decision was a 'best guess'. I cast a wide net, sent quite a few emails to people that might be able to advise me . . . . The IHR was no help at all.***

***I'm willing to stipulate that they can't know everyone, can't have contacts that lead to people that know all breeders - but I hooked up with a pretty well known person in your world, whom I now know they know personally, and got nothing. Really, my breeder ought be pretty disappointed (read: furious).

Maybe breeder validations / references just aren't practical. It would require a board with independence from hedgehog politics. People with negative or neutral recommendations would likely become apoplectic. But positive recommendations are worthless if all recommendations are positive.


----------



## connorshogs (Mar 24, 2011)

The reason you looked hard for a breeder is the hedgehog breeder aliance and IHR only list the breeders that do spend the extra time to register their hogs. And you have to remember that what does the average pet owner need a reg number ASAP. It's more important for. Breeder to get the info so that they can look at their peds and prevent inbreeding. You state as a customer its free and jeanne is training another person to help due to the back log. So they are trying to get stuff out to people but unfortunately it takes a lot of time to train a new person.


----------



## Kalandra (Aug 25, 2008)

Jeanne is no longer working on the registry alone. The registry is catching up. However, if you continue to email her personally the additional person will not see that message until she forwards it back to the registry list, or you will wait until she gets to your message. To save yourself time, and Jeanne time, your best option is to email the registry directly and get into the official queue there for being registered.


----------



## HedgieQuills (Apr 11, 2012)

I contacted my breeder, and she says that she's still waiting for him to be registered , so he is submitted !


----------



## HedgieQuills (Apr 11, 2012)

Thanks everyone !<3


----------

